# O uszkodzeniach logicznych i nie tylko pytań kilka

## Pryka

Panowie siedzę sobie i myślę czy możliwe jest uszkodzenie logiczne dysku czy danych na dysku które nie zostanie wykryte przez fsck czy chkdsk ???

I czy spotkaliście się, może z uszkodzeniem logicznym polegającym na np.

Plik muzyczny w jakimś formacie, który zostaje trochę, że się tak wyrażę "zdewastowany" tzn. Wcieło początek utwory, koniec czy całkiem się pomieszał, ale działa i gra.

Albo dokument który trochę się zmiksował tzn. z pracy zrobił się jakiś bełkot z wyrazów i liter.

Ogólnie mówiąc chodzi o dziwne zmiany we wszelakich plikach wywołanych uszkodzeniami danych, to możliwe ??

Czy takie przypadki są w ogóle możliwe ??? Bo uchodowałem sobie nową paranoję  :Razz:  i mi spać nie daje ;]

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak masz XFS to takie czary z plikami możliwe.

----------

## Pryka

mnie interesuje czy takie coś w ogóle jest możliwe

ps. tak po za tematem to od zawsze mam ext3 i nigdy nie miałem zdanego problemu, a nie raz wcięło mi prąd

----------

## SlashBeast

To jakbyś pracował na otwartych plikach z XFSem i wyłączyli prąd to miał bys takie problemy. Długo używalem XFS, po 4 powaznym padzie zrezygnowałem na zawsze z niego. Np. w pracy którą pisałem, pod konieć dokleiło mi zawartość .zsh_history - poprostu rewelka. Najlepsze jest to ze wysłałem ją, zaniim się zorientowałem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## cinek810

Moje doświadcznie z XFS-em są podobne. Czasami dzialy się różne cuda, ze znikaniem części pliku i pojawianiem się nowej zawartości w pliku włącznie..

Obcnie eksperemynetuje mało, systemy pliku w z gatunku ext? są dość pewne, mnie ani ext2 ani ext3 nigdy nie sprawił większych problemów, nie mówiąc już o tak dziwnych zachowaniach. Na jednym komputerze mam też reisera i jak narazie spisuje się dobrze..

----------

## Pryka

heh czary mary widzę  :Razz: 

ale ogólnie, rzecz biorąc to obcięcie początku pliku muzycznego, albo jego wymieszanie chyba nie jest możliwe ?? A przynajmniej zobaczył by to fsck podczas skanowania partycji.

Bo kto by zgrywał to co ma na dysku mając świadomość, że może być zwalone. A sprawdzić tego nie ma raczej jak jak się zgrywa wiele plików na DVD czy CD

a co do XFS to chyba już jego jakieś wariacje  :Razz:  Ale co najmniej dziwne jest to co mówisz.

 *Quote:*   

> Moje doświadcznie z XFS-em są podobne. Czasami dzialy się różne cuda, ze znikaniem części pliku i pojawianiem się nowej zawartości w pliku włącznie.. 

 

A jaki rodzaj pliku jeśli można wiedzieć ???

Bo mnie ciekawi zaczyna ciekawić temat wariacji plików z multimediami. Spotkał się ktoś ???

----------

## SlashBeast

Typ plików nie ma znaczenia, xfs_repair też pomocny nigdy nie był, xfs fsck podobnie. Wszystko jest możliwe.

----------

## Pryka

ale Ty się ciągle trzymasz tego xfs i przeżyć z niego  :Razz: 

I nie wiem czy jest możliwe, np podczas słuchania mp3 i nagłego resetu przyciskiem na obudowie obcięcie początku utworu, albo wymieszanie jego zawartości. Lub inne wybryki z mp3

Co innego sprawa dokumentów bo są one na bieżąco edytowane podczas pracy, a pliki multimedialne są tylko odtwarzane, programu odtwarzające nie mają możliwości ingerencji w nie.

 *Quote:*   

> xfs_repair też pomocny nigdy nie był, xfs fsck podobnie.

 

W przypadku fsck chodzi mi tylko o wykrycie problemu nie o samą naprawę

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> I nie wiem czy jest możliwe, np podczas słuchania mp3 i nagłego resetu przyciskiem na obudowie obcięcie początku utworu, albo wymieszanie jego zawartości. Lub inne wybryki z mp3

 Jak masz XFS, możliwe. Wiele miesięcy miałem XFS, to co mi się działo (i znajomym, którzy też używali XFS) nawet się filozofom nie śniło.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Pryka

To chwała bogu że nigdy nie miałem tego filesystemu  :Razz:  I po tym co przeczytałem raczej już nie będę.

No dobra a słyszał ktoś o podobnych wariacjach jak wymieniane przezemnie i SlashBeast'a na innych systemach plików ???

Temat założyłem po to by wiedzieć czy tak naprawdę dane na dysku twardym są bezpieczne bo ja i pewnie nie jedna osoba miała by sporo do stracenia.

I głupio by było nagrać na CD bądź DVD już uszkodzone dane nie wiedząc o tym. A na dodatek zdobywane przez długi czas.

ps. w końcu wyjdzie na to że nic sie nie opłaca na dysku trzymać i wszystko trzeba odrazu nagrywać xD  :Razz: 

ps2. SlashBeast a powiedz mi czy fsck wykrył ci chociaż jakieś anomalie na twardzielu czy nic nie zauważył ???

----------

## SlashBeast

fsck przeleciał tak, jakby partycja była bez zadnego zonka.

----------

## Pryka

sorki, że tak wypytuję można wiedzieć jak się skapnąłeś że coś jest nie tak ??? Zauważyłeś uszkodzony plik jak w przypadku tej pracy którą pisałeś, czy może użyłeś jakiegoś innego narzędzia do skanowania dysku ??

----------

## cinek810

hym.. ja sobie swego czasu do rzeczy tego typu napisalem skrypcik ktory liczyl md5 od plikow, zapisywal i porownywal z poprzednimi wynikami. Chodzi glownie o sprawdzenie /home, wiec dzialalo to chwilke i wiadomo czy coś nie zmieniało sie bez naszej wiedzy.

Podejrzane jest, że z tego co piszesz masz ext3, a tam nigdy takich cudów nie widziałem, ani o takowych nie słyszałem. Nie wiem, pod Linux wirusów jest nie wiele, ale może przeskanuj sobie dysk...

----------

## Pryka

cinek810 a na jakiej zasadzie ten skrypt sprawdzał te sumy. Czasem do każdego pliku nie był by potrzebny drugi oddzielny plik z sumą md5 ??? Bo nie bardzo rozumiem na to działało. A fajna sprawa sam bym się zainteresował.

ps. a moze jest jajkiś programik do tego bo pod windowsa jest dość sporo

ps2. u mnie na ext3 nic się z tych rzeczy nie dzieje, założyłem temat z ciekawości czy ktoś miał z takimi rzeczami do czynienia

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> Plik muzyczny w jakimś formacie, który zostaje trochę, że się tak wyrażę "zdewastowany" tzn. Wcieło początek utwory, koniec czy całkiem się pomieszał, ale działa i gra.

 

Mam tak na odtwarzaczu MP3, ale tam jest jakiś fat (montuje z opcją "-t vfat"). Daje to zabawne efekty... w trakcie jednej piosenki pojawiają się fragmenty innej.

----------

## Pryka

będzie tak dopóki nie wymyślą odtwarzacza opensource z jakimś normalnym systemem plików  :Razz: 

BTW znalazłem program do obliczania sum md5, i do późniejszego porównywania ich z pierwowzorem.

app-crypt/wxchecksums

----------

## kicus

ja mam na kazdej partycji reiserfs, dziala spoko nie powiem ale czasem (rzadko) zdaża mi sie ze system mi sie zawiesi i nic nie moge zrobic, pomaga wtedy tylko twardy reset. i po tym resecie zaczyna sie problem, partycja wtedy bardzo wolo chodzi, grub sie dlugo włącza itd, pomaga dopiero fsck.reiserfs wykonany z livecd, czy znacie moze jakis sposob aby zaradzic takim sytuacjom ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

 *kicus wrote:*   

> ja mam na kazdej partycji reiserfs, dziala spoko nie powiem ale czasem (zadko) zdaża mi sie ze system mi sie zawiesi i nic nie moge zrobic, pomaga wtedy tylko twardy reset. i po tym resecie zaczyna sie problem, partycja wtedy bardzo wolo chodzi, grub sie dlugo włącza itd, pomaga dopiero fsck.reiserfs wykonany z livecd, czy znacie moze jakis sposob aby zaradzic takim sytuacjom ?

 

U mnie po twardym resecie po 2 minutach partycja pracuje dobrze, przez pierwsze dwie minuty reiser muli.

----------

## garwol

mi sie zdazylo kiedys cos podobnego na ext3 po "przekombinowaniu" w hdparmie (powlaczalem wszystko co sie dalo  :Very Happy: ) po pewnym czasie wszystko zaczelo padaci sypac errorami, w koncu padly iksy, zagladam do xorg.conf a tam jakies cos co xorg.confem napewno nie jest. fragment jakis logow albo innego pliku konfiguracyjnego... troche sie pliki zmiksowaly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kicus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *kicus wrote:*   ja mam na kazdej partycji reiserfs, dziala spoko nie powiem ale czasem (zadko) zdaża mi sie ze system mi sie zawiesi i nic nie moge zrobic, pomaga wtedy tylko twardy reset. i po tym resecie zaczyna sie problem, partycja wtedy bardzo wolo chodzi, grub sie dlugo włącza itd, pomaga dopiero fsck.reiserfs wykonany z livecd, czy znacie moze jakis sposob aby zaradzic takim sytuacjom ? 
> 
> U mnie po twardym resecie po 2 minutach partycja pracuje dobrze, przez pierwsze dwie minuty reiser muli.

 

hmm musze sprawdzic czy umnie tez tylko przez 2 min muli, bo zawsze od razu jak zobaczylem ze muli to robilem fsck i bylo, sprawdze jak to u mnie jest przy najblizszej okazji  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

Pryka: skrypt jeśli idzie o idee jest banalnie prosty.. Gdzie sie przechowuje kolejne sumy to już twój wybór. Zresztą, ktoś podał już tutaj jakiś program, zdaje sie graficzny do robienie takich rzeczy.

----------

## Pryka

hehe ja podałem program więc obejdzie się bez pisania skryptu  :Razz: 

Szczególnie, że ostatnio już mam serdeczne dosyć.... dostałem skrzywienia  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

Jeden temat zamknięty, to teraz zaatakujmy skoki napięcia  :Razz:  Stracił ktoś kiedyś jakieś dane, albo jeszcze gorzej uszkodził sobie kompa poprzez skok napięcia ??

----------

